# Warranty issues!!!!!



## Narbondel

i did a new project with Lamarite slate, 7,000 sq. ft., in 2005, and it failed!!!!!! Product Failure!!!!!! A huge cut up project, hexagon conservatory tower, many roof levels and now it's breaking and falling off the house. We are currantly in talks with Tamko, but as far as their 50 year warranty....they offered to pay for only the Lamarite and NOTHING FOR REMOVAL OR DISPOSAL OF THE EXISTING ROOF.......we will see where this goes but, my concern is that is was a $110,000.00 to start with....now its a +$150,000.00 to rip and replace... with Lamarite...if thats what the customer would trust for a product. feel free to email me with any questions. - Narbondel


----------



## user182

Narbondel said:


> i did a new project with Lamarite slate, 7,000 sq. ft., in 2005, and it failed!!!!!! Product Failure!!!!!! A huge cut up project, hexagon conservatory tower, many roof levels and now it's breaking and falling off the house. We are currantly in talks with Tamko, but as far as their 50 year warranty....they offered to pay for only the Lamarite and NOTHING FOR REMOVAL OR DISPOSAL OF THE EXISTING ROOF.......we will see where this goes but, my concern is that is was a $110,000.00 to start with....now its a +$150,000.00 to rip and replace... with Lamarite...if thats what the customer would trust for a product. feel free to email me with any questions. - Narbondel


Are obligated to do anything about this?

Is the customer expecting you to solve the problem?


----------



## Grumpy

That's a standard material warranty and pretty much on par with every material warranty if you read the actual document. I don't know of one manufacturer of any roofing or siding material I have ever read a standard material warranty that covered anything other than material replacement cost. Some manufacturers sell extended warranties which will cover a portion or all of the labor, but you have to pay extra. Think of it as an insurance policy. 

If it truly is a product failure and not at all a relation to the installation then this is not your problem. My guarantee document clearly states that my guarantee is to repair damage as a direct result of faulty craftsmanship and does not cover product failures or acts of God. Therefore they'd be paying me to take off, dispose and install the new materials. I would not be doing it for free. Sure I would cut them a break out of the goodness of my heart, but that's it. They are free to hire another roofer. 

I'd love to see some pics.


----------



## tinner666

These failures are to be expected with new products. No problem. The owners will pay, unless it's an installer issue.


----------



## Grumpy

I've never seen what he's talking about though. I have seen Eco-stars curing bad. Come to find out it was installation error. I wish he'd post some pics.


----------



## apehangeralfy

We did one project with Lamarite Slate in '06 I believe (+or- a year) and it's holding up fine. 

Did you nail them tight?
What underlayment did you use?
How about ventilation?

I read all the lit. on them and trained my guys how to lay them so I know a little bit about them. I also remember that you could just score them with a knife and snap them in two for cuts (very easily)... now you got me concerned...


----------



## Ed the Roofer

So far, the feedback I have received regarding that product has been all positive, with the exception of the price.

If in fact the product has suffered so dramatically, as you state, please post photos to be seen.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy

When one person with zero posts comes in, sladers a product, and never comes back... it makes me think it's a competitor in disguise slandering the product.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Grumpy said:


> When one person with zero posts comes in, sladers a product, and never comes back... it makes me think it's a competitor in disguise slandering the product.


Was that Mr. DaVinci posting, LOL

I agree.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy

Davinci was founded by a former Tamko executive and a family member to the family that owns Tamko.


----------



## T-LOCK

Grumpy said:


> I've never seen what he's talking about though. I have seen Eco-stars curing bad. Come to find out it was installation error. I wish he'd post some pics.


 Sounds to me like it was installed in cold weather.
Both Lamarite and echo star tell you not to install below
an air temputure of 40. Both will shatter or crack when
you go to set your nail, wheather by hand or gun.
My guess is they had a small hair line crack from this
and now with the warmer weather they are now 
expanding and now are coming loose.
Echo Star tells you to shuffle the bundles on the ground
and on the roof and also bend each shingle over your knee
before you install them. I have also started to notice that
the Echo-star jobs that have been installed here, by our company
and others are starting to curl on the corners. I have asked the rep
about this and he told me the shingles have a memory and you will
not notice this year round due to the expansion and contraction


----------



## T-LOCK

Narbondel said:


> i did a new project with Lamarite slate, 7,000 sq. ft., in 2005, and it failed!!!!!! Product Failure!!!!!! A huge cut up project, hexagon conservatory tower, many roof levels and now it's breaking and falling off the house. We are currantly in talks with Tamko, but as far as their 50 year warranty....they offered to pay for only the Lamarite and NOTHING FOR REMOVAL OR DISPOSAL OF THE EXISTING ROOF.......we will see where this goes but, my concern is that is was a $110,000.00 to start with....now its a +$150,000.00 to rip and replace... with Lamarite...if thats what the customer would trust for a product. feel free to email me with any questions. - Narbondel


Were the shingles stored in the shade?
Is this happening on all slopes? Sunny or shadded slopes?
Whats the pitch on effected slopes?


----------



## Pie in the Sky

Grump, no slander, Just ran into one of these Tamko Failures. Anyone else have any info from a previous investigation?

I found linear cracks running vertically up the shingles at the butt joint of the course below but the majority of the damage was broken off corners.


----------

